# hello from Greece



## DIOGENIS (Sep 2, 2006)

My name is Diogenis 35, i live in Thessaloniki Greece and i have been a Luftwaffe enthusiast as long as i remember my self..
I hope to contribute the best way i can and have the opportunity to discuss a lot of topics.

Even if we haven't met yet i really enjoy your discussions, mainly the ones where Lanc gets pissed. 

Have a nice day all of you !!(Especially you Lanc) I will suerely have one if we get the gold in Japan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

well atleast you've been reading older threads because i haven't got that pissed of on the site much recently, well when i have i haven't posted about it atleast......


----------

